# Casati



## lic2kill (Oct 8, 2005)

Looking for new frame, I am the owner of DeRosa and pinarello and may getting the itch
for a new frame is casati of the same quality I have been very happy with my previous 
Italian bikes.


----------



## tintin1610 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Casati - Beautiful!!!*

I'm good friends with the Casati importer, and I have had plenty of opportunity to check out most of the frames in the range. First off, Casati frames are a work of art! They are ALL hand-made in Monza, Italy. Their tubing is supplied to their custom specifications by Dedacciai (Italy). The finish on the frames is immaculate - they are all hand-painted. Casati's two sons now run the business, and one of them is still hands-on in the factory building frames! The other takes care of admin, marketing, sales, etc.

My personal favourite is the carbon-lugged Marte. When I look at it, it looks like a cross between a Pinarello (read end) and a Time (front end and fork). The 56cm frame weighed about 1100 grams. Runner-up is the Laser Carbon, which is a dead sexy mix of steel and carbon - the 56cm weighs about 1400 grams.

They are exquisitely crafted, and are definitely worthy high-end frames. They're also a bit 'exclusive', and you'd probably be the only one in your bunch with one. I'd get one, but I already have two bikes.

Hope that helps...


----------

